# My Abarth 500



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

After picking my Abarth 500 up last week, I decided it was time to take a day off work and get cracking with some detailing!

The car is in Campovolo Grey with red mirrors and stripes, red leather, xenon headlights, climate control and 17" petal alloys.

My plan was inspect the car in good light, but as soon as I stepped outside, it decided to cloud over! Oh well. So, I started by taking a few before pictures and deciding on my plan of action.























































Straight away, I decided a good rinse and showfoam was needed before any sort of inspection could take place or any defects picked out.




























It was soon evident there was a lot of contamination on the car, mainly rail dust and tar from transportation and the drive home.



















You can pick out the rail dust and iron going orange on the side skirt here. A bit of Iron Cut and Citrus Tar and Glue Remover would take care of some of the looser spots, but Zaino Z18 Clay Bar would be needed to remove the finer spots which were mainly on the rear of the car.



















Chemicals hard at work loosening the contaminants.

Next up was to loosen the clay as it was very hard and would likely mar the paintwork. Out came the old coffee cup with some hot water in it, and in went half of the clay.










Dodo Juice Born Slippy was to be used as a lubricant...when the spray head decided to work!










Hard at work with my clay!
After this, the rain really decided to come on so I decided to postpone the 3 stage machine polish until the weather improved a bit. Instead, I moved on to the wheels and arches. The plan here was to remove the wheels, clean all of the arches and suspension struts, shocks and springs, as well as the whole wheel. After that, I would seal the brake calipers and wheels with a few layers of Poorboys Wheel Sealant and treat the arches to some 303 Aerospace Sealant. Out came the jack and axle stands and off came the wheels.










The arches had the usual dirt and grime from the drive home which is understandable but I didn't want to go any further without sealing and protecting the arches and wheels.



















They were cleaned using Meg's APC and numerous brushes then sealed with 303.










And the calipers were sealed










As well as the arch linings










Once the wheels had been cleaned and sealed, they were put back on the car where they were given another quick buff to make sure all excess sealant had been removed










Not only clean but protected from brake dust and road grime!










All back on.










With the weather being on and off, I decided it wasn't worth masking the whole car up ready for polishing if the heavens were going to open. Therefore, I attacked the interior. This was clean enough but just needed a quick hoover and the mats needed sealing with some 303 Fabric Guard.
Before I did this, however, I decided to protect the engine by applying some 303 Aerospace Sealant. This was simply sprayed on and and left to dry leaving great results. The pictures below are as it is drying.





































Now on to that lovely interior 










A bit dusty but nothing major!



















Once it was hoovered, the carpets and mats were sealed and the car tucked away until the weather improves.





































I won't be driving her until April now so I'm in no rush to get her finished as of yet. I will update the thread once I get some more work done!
Sorry about some of the pictures being poor, I was battling with changing light and only one hand to hold it at times! Hopefully I'll have a photographer next time 

Thanks for reading, any help or advice would be much appreciated

David

*UPDATE FROM 21ST MARCH*

An update from today. Thanks to the good weather, I finally got chance to machine polish and finish off detailing my new Abarth. The wheels were given an extra coat of Poorboys Wheel Sealant, along with the calipers.

Firstly, I jet washed and snow foamed the car in order to remove the dust and dirt that had gathered on it over the past week. This was followed by a quick contact wash using the two bucket method and a lambswool wash mitt.
After this, I masked off the windows, lights, plastics and stickers panel by panel in order to protect them from the polisher.














































After this was done, the defects were picked out, ready to be removed using SFX-2 with the equivalent pads.










Slight scratches here around the edge of the light cluster



















And slight marking on the boot and bumper. These were also present on the rear wings and drivers door.

Now, I kind of lose track of pictures here as I got a bit 'into the zone' with my polishing. After using SFX-2, 3 and 4 on all panels except the roof, I grabbed the camera again.
SFX-2 was used to remove the defects, 3 was used to add a bit of a deeper shine to the paintwork and 4 was used to seal the paintwork and leave it with that 'wet look' finish.

SFX-4 requires about 15 minutes to cure and bond with the paint, so while it was doing this, I decided to clean and polish the exhaust tips.










Using Megs APC and various brushes, I cleaned as much as I could reach on each tip. For the thicker carbon, I used Muc Off cleaner. Leaving this,










Now it was time to buff off the SFX-4 Paint Sealant leaving this :thumb: 8)
































































Now it was time to add a bit more protection in the form of R222 Concours Look Wax. This was applied using an applicator pad and left to cure for about half an hour. In the mean time, the exhaust tips would be sealed using Poorboys Wheel Sealant as it is a high temperature sealant.










The car was then moved onto the flat so I could reach the roof much easier with the machine polisher. The same 3 stages were used on the roof, then R222 applied and left to cure while I cleaned and sealed the windows using Carlack.




























Windows being cleaned and sealed.










The wax was removed from the roof, along with the masking tape and the windows were given a final buffing using a microfibre towel.

The car was now a bit dusty with all the polishing and needed a quick rinse down. So out came the snowfoam again. You can really see the window sealant and body wax doing their job in the following sequence of photos.




























It was then rinsed to leave a great opportunity for some beading shots 8)





































Once dried using a drying towel, a few final shots were taken and the car moved back into its hidey hole waiting for some nice weather....and for my weekend off work ;D





































To show how much of a difference this has made to the look of the car, I'm going to put a comparison below. You can really see a difference in the depth of the paint, but more importantly, the car is fully protected from the elements. i know the lighting is different in the pictures, but the difference is still amazing.



















Thanks for reading guys. This thread is posted on both Abarthisti and Detailing World.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice write up, lovely motor.


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks stunning. Love 500 abarth's.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

looks great, i'm soooo tempted to downsize to the arbarth, i looked at a few of the 500's in lanzarote, the 500c is popular and i only saw 2 arbarth rental cars


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great gar best colour IMO....and the misuus wants an abarth too...just have to convince her that this is THE colour for it.

Me thinks I'll fail at that and she'll get white or something...


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

What a lovely car.
Post up pics when the polishing is done


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

CoopersE91 said:


> Great gar best colour IMO....and the misuus wants an abarth too...just have to convince her that this is THE colour for it.
> 
> Me thinks I'll fail at that and she'll get white or something...


Tell her this is THE colour to go for. The car is rare anyway, but in this colour it's nearly non-existent. It's the classic Abarth race colour from the '50's too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice car David, who's frozen white fiesta is that on the road?..


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> very nice car David, who's frozen white fiesta is that on the road?..


That's mine Kev, along with the Corsa and the 207 GTi is my dads. The Fiesta is used to commute to work and get the shopping in.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, good taste (see my avatar)


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> cool, good taste (see my avatar)


I've seen your thread too (I think). They are a cracking car, just a bit of a pig to keep clean when you do 50 motorway miles a day!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> looks great, i'm soooo tempted to downsize to the arbarth, i looked at a few of the 500's in lanzarote, the 500c is popular and i only saw 2 arbarth rental cars


I would recommend one all day long. It pops when changing into nearly every gear and it sounds great. Everyone stares at it. I got pulled over the other day by 5 officers in a van to do a check on me. I'm convinced they just wanted to look at the car because they've never seen one before! They were swarming round it for ages.



Rust.Bucket said:


> What a lovely car.
> Post up pics when the polishing is done


I'm so eager to get the machine polisher out. This weather is relentless though!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I seen one of these this colour today they look mint


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

woodymbr said:


> I've seen your thread too (I think). They are a cracking car, just a bit of a pig to keep clean when you do 50 motorway miles a day!


they are indeed, mines dirty after one rain shower


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Loving the colour, nice motor mate :thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Love those little cars! :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Really liking the Abarths, and that's a great colour :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

FABULOUS little car, did you get it from the Abarth/Alfa place in Manchester? I'm guessing that's where the rail dust came from perhaps?! Top car.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

AygoGUMMY said:


> FABULOUS little car, did you get it from the Abarth/Alfa place in Manchester? I'm guessing that's where the rail dust came from perhaps?! Top car.


Yeah got it from Bauer Millett in Manchester. I've been knocking about there for about 7 months now...they must be sick of me but I took delivery on March 3rd. I think the rail dust may have just been from transportation as the car was stored inside from arrival.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

What a stunning interior!!!!. Brilliant car!!.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great car mate.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

lovely motor! I'd be out driving it, never mind waiting till April :lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely love the Abarth 500's - looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Great little car there mate. I got mine from bauer millet last year, I went for funk white with black leather, climate, stripes and scorpion etc. I'd be surprised if it needs polishing tbh, they only sell 4 a month, so their valeter get a bit more time than a ford dealer to prep them! Mine was totally undamaged, it just had the iron contamination like yours has.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good, the 500s really have turned out to be successful, I like them. Retro is the way forward. :thumb:

Colleague at work picked hers up only last week, on the 4th I think, it also has MV11 plate funnily enough. Its an Abarth Essesse, two tone light grey/dark grey with white wheels.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Great little car there mate. I got mine from bauer millet last year, I went for funk white with black leather, climate, stripes and scorpion etc. I'd be surprised if it needs polishing tbh, they only sell 4 a month, so their valeter get a bit more time than a ford dealer to prep them! Mine was totally undamaged, it just had the iron contamination like yours has.


 Yeah their valets are very good, much better than the dealership I work for anyway! I've noticed a slight defect on the rear bumper and one on the front bumper so I'm going to pay them a bit of attention. 


MattJ VXR said:


> Looks good, the 500s really have turned out to be successful, I like them. Retro is the way forward. :thumb:
> 
> Colleague at work picked hers up only last week, on the 4th I think, it also has MV11 plate funnily enough. Its an Abarth Essesse, two tone light grey/dark grey with white wheels.


That sounds like a bi-colour 500C. Is it a convertible?


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice funky little motor :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. I should have an update on Friday after a bit more work...weather pending!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks great, nice colour / wheel combo. I've had mine almost a year from new and love it


----------



## Stanleyclean (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had my A500 for 8 months now and it just gets better and better. I ventured into my first claying last week as I have the car in white with the red leather, and the rear was also full of iron from Bauer Millets - it is due to the metrolink track above the showroom.

I have one quick question, will using tardis affect the "abarth" decals on the side? I dont want to remove tar and my stickers at the same time.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I would avoid using copious amounts of it. I recently used tardis on mine, but I used it on a cloth only and dabbed the affected areas so as not to get any product trying to lift the decals off! I would proceed with caution mate!


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

great little car driven one round knockhill quite fancied one for the girlfriend 
good wright up too :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Paragon said:


> I would avoid using copious amounts of it. I recently used tardis on mine, but I used it on a cloth only and dabbed the affected areas so as not to get any product trying to lift the decals off! I would proceed with caution mate!


What he said. Don't want to use it on the stripes really, once the edges start peeling then they won't last long.

Oh, I saw you today as well Paragon. You were heading along Atlantic Street near B&Q. I wasn't in the Abarth though, I was in a Fiesta with one of my drivers from work.


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

nice, i love the interior too. i have seem a few white one of these about lately, it seems white is the in colour now.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> Oh, I saw you today as well Paragon. You were heading along Atlantic Street near B&Q. I wasn't in the Abarth though, I was in a Fiesta with one of my drivers from work.


Haha, did you? I generally go that way home if the lights are on red down the main road - I cut through past Aldi. I live around the back of the retail park (well, towards Waitrose actually on the other side of that estate).

I'll mention what we suggested about a meet to Phil when I see him on saturday. :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Now updated


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

woodymbr said:


> Now updated


Nice :thumb:

Whats the insurance like for you?


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Really nice wee car and great job on the detail.

I really fancy one of these with the S.S kit for my next motor.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome colour!
Great stuff


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> Whats the insurance like for you?


Fully comp with no points or accidents, 3 years driving and 2 years no claims is £1795. 



ianking said:


> Really nice wee car and great job on the detail.
> 
> I really fancy one of these with the S.S kit for my next motor.


I'd recommend one all day long and the Esseesse kit is something else. For what is included, it's great value for money too.



Aucky said:


> Awesome colour!
> Great stuff


Thanks bud.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

oooh gorgeous!! Agreed this is THE best colour an the one I'd choose if/when I get one :devil:

Great detail and well written up :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Funk White is the best!! :lol:

Re: Insurance - £1700?? Ouch! 'M' postcode?


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Am I the only one that cant see the pics? Im getting 'Bandwidth exceeded' messages instead


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Funk White is the best!! :lol:
> 
> Re: Insurance - £1700?? Ouch! 'M' postcode?


Nope, SK postcode... I'm only 21 though 



Dmac1969 said:


> Am I the only one that cant see the pics? Im getting 'Bandwidth exceeded' messages instead


Yeah, my fault. Should be sorted now though


----------



## Royvdbb (Jan 6, 2011)

Very interesting write up. This is on the shortlist for my wifes new car later in the year!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Royvdbb said:


> Very interesting write up. This is on the shortlist for my wifes new car later in the year!


Tell her she has to get one! Ring Steve at Baeur Millett and I'm sure you'll get a cracking deal. He'll look after you for sure.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

woah that's a lot for insurance! My 133 cost me £650 fc. Also 21, 4 years driving and a claim exactly a year ago which was my fault. Fair enough the abarth is quicker, more expensive and probably more desireable (although debatable ) that seems massively expensive! 

I absolutely love abarths though, and yours looks perfect! The colour and wheels I would have chosen.


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

An absolute gem of a car and looks smashing :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> woah that's a lot for insurance! My 133 cost me £650 fc. Also 21, 4 years driving and a claim exactly a year ago which was my fault. Fair enough the abarth is quicker, more expensive and probably more desireable (although debatable ) that seems massively expensive!
> 
> I absolutely love abarths though, and yours looks perfect! The colour and wheels I would have chosen.


That's the cheapest I could find anywhere and by a big margin too to be fair. It's all paid and forgotten about now...for another 12 months 



DSK said:


> An absolute gem of a car and looks smashing :thumb:


Thanks matey. It's not moved off the drive for nearly 3 weeks now. I'm itching for a day off, some lovely weather and an empty road.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking good mate added a good few extra goodies there.

My partner has the exact same car nice little thing she detailed it the other week in preperation for me giving it a quick polish and wax, however we have been unlucky enough to get a friday afternoon car and has been nothing but problems and as i type this is being towed back to the glasgow dealership. Hoping to get the car rejected.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

ashk said:


> Looking good mate added a good few extra goodies there.
> 
> My partner has the exact same car nice little thing she detailed it the other week in preperation for me giving it a quick polish and wax, however we have been unlucky enough to get a friday afternoon car and has been nothing but problems and as i type this is being towed back to the glasgow dealership. Hoping to get the car rejected.


Sorry to hear that. I've not had any problems with mine yet. Did you get it from Arnold Clark?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The one in the office is going too, constant problems with oil pressure that fiat have been unable to resolve. This thread made me go and look at them myself, found one I quite fancied actually


----------



## M19-MAH (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely car mate, and looks spot on in white!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> The one in the office is going too, constant problems with oil pressure that fiat have been unable to resolve. This thread made me go and look at them myself, found one I quite fancied actually


Do tell! What spec was it? I think you should go for it, but I would say that


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol I took it out, it was a 59 plate with 12,000 miles. Black with the 17" wheels, chequered roof, and white stripes down the sides. leather and had a few other little bits but no air con. Felt only a tiny bit faster in the straights but I wouldn't swap it for mine cos I felt it didn't handle anywhere near as well  the interior kicks mine and I loved the WOOOSHH noise it made through the tunnels :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic write up mate, well documented. 

Car looks superb, there is an Essesse one local in the same colour. It's not being driven at the moment and he's not in any hurry to get it detailed. 

It's a stunning pocket rocket with the essess wheels aswell.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..great job done.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Fantastic write up on a cracking car :thumb:


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

Yours is exactly how i want mine, the save up is on for one of these!
Big fan! Will hopefully be going Baeur Millett for a chat in the future.
Like the bi colour ones but i'd have mine in this colour for sure!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Giz, where are you located? You should pop into Bauer Millett and see Steve very soon.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

David did you get my PM re: the Abarth meet? wasn't sure if it sent or not as I was having browser trouble yesterday!!!


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm only over in leyland so its not too far away at all 
its gonna be done one day haha


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Well myself and David have proposed a meet on Saturday 14th May (next sat) to be held at Shinearama. Tea and biscuits provided, the shop will also be open. 

Welcome to come along if you want fella? PM me if you need the details, I've suggested from 10.30am onwards.


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I reckon everyone should get to our meet at Sinearama next Saturday!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks lovely!! Ive got a campovolo grey esseesse coming in 7 weeks time after seeing yours i really cant wait!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

steven.vanessa said:


> Looks lovely!! Ive got a campovolo grey esseesse coming in 7 weeks time after seeing yours i really cant wait!


Nice! Who's supplying it to you? You'll love it!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Arnold clark in Glasgow. How you finding the car?


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

Gutted cant make it tomorrow, i'm in work!
Went to the local fiat dealer today who could get me a abarth in for me but didnt feel like they were very helpful, trip to manchester on wednesday i think


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought Abarth's were only sold "new" through their official dealer network - which is why Fiat may not have been very helpful, as Abarth are trying to differentiate between the two brands, hence having its own dealer support network.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

steven.vanessa said:


> Arnold clark in Glasgow. How you finding the car?


It's great. Took a trip to the airport today to look at the A380 and it attracted a lot of attention.



Giz said:


> Gutted cant make it tomorrow, i'm in work!
> Went to the local fiat dealer today who could get me a abarth in for me but didnt feel like they were very helpful, trip to manchester on wednesday i think


Where you travelling from mate? I'm free on wednesday myself, you see. Could show you mine when you get here.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

woodymbr said:


> Sorry to hear that. I've not had any problems with mine yet. Did you get it from Arnold Clark?


Unfortunately yes i did


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

ashk said:


> Unfortunately yes i did


How did I guess?


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Im even more annoyed i went their known full well what their like, her last 500 was spot on, wasnt from AC was from platts


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

David,

Hope you don't mind, but here's a few pics of your Abarth 500 from Saturday. Couple of mine alongside it too. Funk White vs Campovolo Grey :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Grey wins it for me.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

You did a good job giving those arches a bit of protection!  Absolutely love these wee cars and very rare too it seems. Colour is brilliant. My mum's got a wee 1.2 pop or whatever it's called - very easy to drive!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Grey wins it for me.


It'll look alright when it's been painted :lol:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

i love the white but that grey is somthing else nice to see a diffrent color.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Great pics, Matt! Shame I couldn't clean it before I got there. It does look as if it's awaiting paint, but that's one shiny primer 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The grey one only wins in essesse form. 

Nice mate.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

David, no worries about the pics mate, was nice to meet you - we'll have to get a proper Abarth meet organised when the weather bucks its ideas up and the sun comes out again! It'll be nice to get a variety of them there (or anywhere we decide to meet really) next time.

I am surprised nobody has mentioned the different exhaust on mine!!


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

I noticed it! Looks sexy!


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> It's great. Took a trip to the airport today to look at the A380 and it attracted a lot of attention.
> 
> Where you travelling from mate? I'm free on wednesday myself, you see. Could show you mine when you get here.


Not gonna be able to go on wednesday, its the girlfriends brothers birthday and were going golfing haha
Got wednesday, thursday, friday off though so should be able to sort out a trip!
And i'll be coming from preston


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Giz said:


> Not gonna be able to go on wednesday, its the girlfriends brothers birthday and were going golfing haha
> Got wednesday, thursday, friday off though so should be able to sort out a trip!
> And i'll be coming from preston


Not too far then! Pop in and see Steve, he'll be happy to help you out.


----------

